# I want a Nubian. Know any breeders in NH



## CrockettsLastStand (Apr 1, 2010)

We have a pair of Nigerian dwarf wethers, but really would love to own a Nubian. I checked out craigslist, but none other than cross breeds listed there, other than a couple that are out of my price range.

I do know Riverslea farm in Epping sells Nubians, Boers, etc and has bucks for sale, but they were not disbudded and I fear it's too late to disbud them, so did not buy from them because I was not sure about having one with horns.. The wethering is easy to do.

I'd like to have a doe in case some day we want to breed and milk, but then I'd need a buck, or at least borrow a buck and share the kids.. Still debating about whether or not I want to tie myself down and be committed to milking 2x a day every day and never get to go away.

Anyway, what breeders do you know of in NH, or close to NH that sell Nubians not costing an arm and a leg? I'm not looking for registered or show animal.. Just a pet for now.

My daughter is 4 and when she turns 8 I'd like to get her into 4H and show, but we'll worry about that when that bridge comes.


----------

